
Why You Should Never, Ever Put Two Spaces After a Period - tzury
http://www.businessinsider.com/never-put-two-spaces-after-a-period-2014-1
======
msie
Yah, but if one space is used to separate words shouldn't two spaces be used
to separate sentences? Eh?

------
BillBohan
Only two days ago I learned that was the way to get a line break in my
README.md file on Github.

------
npratini
My biggest. pet. peeve.

